# It's just not FAIR! The "C" word again



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry about Fionn's diagnosis. I have not been through this from the owner side, only the vet side, so I really cannot give you the sort of words of wisdom you are looking for. I will say, you are going to the right place to the right people. It's where I went to school, I did chemo with one of my cats there about 10 years after I graduated, and they have always been wonderful. 

I will be thinking good thoughts from close by, in Sacramento!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry about Fionn, I pray your consult with UC Davis will provide answers and options for you. 

My thoughts are with you and your special boy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry to see this. I have no experience with this, but just wanted to let you know that we're thinking of you. It isn't fair.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

OMG!!! I can not believe what I just read about Fionn!! However, he was rescued by you because you have and will love and take care of him no matter what. I am sorry you were both dealt this crummy card of cancer. I can only wish you luck tomorrow and for whatever path you chose for treatment. Thoughts and prayers are with you and Fionn!!


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

So very sorry. I also have a deep hatred of this disease!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry to read about this - it is horrible. Prayers and good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry about the diagnosis. He is a beautiful boy. Good luck at Davis.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry...there really are no words for what you and your precious Fionn are facing. Sending you both strength, positive thoughts and wishes for a positive outcome under these circumstance.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*

I can't tell you how sorry I am for your news about Fionn. It just doesn't seem fair at all.
I have no experience to share with you, except that I googled *osteosarcoma of the femoral head* on this forum and came up with Beau's story:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=11354370

Here is what I got from this forum, when I *googled osteosarcoma:*
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=11354394

I agree with others that you are going to the right people and I also agree that if it was my dog, it would depend on the level of his pain. Goldens are such special dogs!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checking in to see how consultation visit went today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for this diagnoses. I hope the treatment options give you years and years with him.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

The bad news from our visit to UCDavis was one of the 2 clinical trials has been put on hold with no estimate of when they might be able to start again. This was the study that included amputation and chemo. This study would have covered the costs of everything except they only pay $1500 for the amputation which still would have been a big help. The other study is palliative and includes radiation and a type of immuno therapy injected into the tumor. It requires many visits, many anesthesias and an increased risk of fracture. I do not want to put him through that. So I am left with covering the entire cost of amputation ($3000) and chemo ($2000) and associated tests. Life expectancy is 12 months this way and 4-6 if I choose not to do the chemo. I could also keep him on the pain meds and add an injection of bisphosphonate which would help significantly with his pain. His current pain control on meloxicam, tramadol and now gabapentin is not enough. He still limps and cannot go down stairs without help. My other choice is to euthanize. I hate to have to make this decision based on financial considerations because I can't put a "price tag" on his life, but another $5000 on top of the $1500 I've spent to get to this point is more than I can handle. I'm going to take some time to decide, but I need to have him in surgery next week if I want to give him the best chance for a longer life span. He does not have signs of spread into his lungs so that was a bit of good news in this sea of badness! I will let you all know what I decide because I know it helps others who are or will be in this same position. Thank you for all your support everyone! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If you don't have it already, check into CareCredit. It is a credit account for medical/vet expenses. Maybe being able to make payments might help you make a decision about the the money. It's an awful part of the decision making to have to consider.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I am so sorry....


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for the diagnosis. Decisions like this are tough. There's no right or wrong - you just have to do what's best for you and for him. This is such a crappy disease. I'm sending kind thoughts your way.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Some good news!*

I got a call today from UC Davis and they have a cancellation on their student surgery schedule next week. Having a 4th year resident do the surgery (under supervision of course) is a flat fee of $1200 including all pre op and post op labs, xrays and meds. Much easier to manage and leaves me room to do the chemo if I decide to go that route. I did get a Carecredit card so I don't have to pay all at once. The vet school has payment plans too so if anyone is faced with a financial decision like this, do check on your options for paying. He is scheduled to go in on Wed and surgery on Thurs. He will come home on Fri if all goes well. Terrifying to think they send them home that quick, but its pretty standard. The gabapentin they added to his regimen seems to be helping too. He's still limping, but not whining and more active.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

thats fantastic, and im really happy for you. wishing your boy a swift recovery. Bless you both.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a nice option!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad hospital gave you another option for surgery. Definitely helps. My thoughts and prayers will be with you and Fionn through all of this.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just now reading through this thread. I'm so sorry your boy is going through this. My Bella is under treatment for lymphoma, also at UC Davis. Those guys are terrific and will take very good care of you and your boy. Bella is not due to go back for about a month--we were just there yesterday--but perhaps we can connect. There's a nurse there named Jackie who is the BEST. Jackie personally takes care of Bella because she's fear aggressive and gets freaked out around all the dogs and strange humans (although she's doing much better now). I can't say enough good things about the people there. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a relief that the other option came along. I'm glad you can go forward with it. I hope he does really well. Will be sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Just now reading through this thread. I'm so sorry your boy is going through this. My Bella is under treatment for lymphoma, also at UC Davis. Those guys are terrific and will take very good care of you and your boy. Bella is not due to go back for about a month--we were just there yesterday--but perhaps we can connect. There's a nurse there named Jackie who is the BEST. Jackie personally takes care of Bella because she's fear aggressive and gets freaked out around all the dogs and strange humans (although she's doing much better now). I can't say enough good things about the people there. Please keep us posted.


I remember reading your threads about buying the ranch. I loved following along! I'm sorry you're going through the big "C" with Bella . We spent some time in oncology at UCD with my Cooper last year and they were so great with all of us. I new they would take care of Fionn. We are very lucky to have such a world class vet school so close. Fionn will go anywhere with anyone and is not anxious so that's a relief. I can't imagine how hard that is for you to see your baby so upset. We will be back the week of the 17th to have the staples removed. Chemo will be decided after the leg is biopsied. I think that would start late Oct? I'm hoping he doesn't have osteosarcoma. The other tumors don't require chemo. I'll have to ask for Jackie!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*



Bodiesmummy said:


> I remember reading your threads about buying the ranch. I loved following along! I'm sorry you're going through the big "C" with Bella . We spent some time in oncology at UCD with my Cooper last year and they were so great with all of us. I new they would take care of Fionn. We are very lucky to have such a world class vet school so close. Fionn will go anywhere with anyone and is not anxious so that's a relief. I can't imagine how hard that is for you to see your baby so upset. We will be back the week of the 17th to have the staples removed. Chemo will be decided after the leg is biopsied. I think that would start late Oct? I'm hoping he doesn't have osteosarcoma. The other tumors don't require chemo. I'll have to ask for Jackie!


Praying for Fionn and you!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Gabapentin*

Adding this info for anyone who are looking into medications for pain. My regular vet, who admitted he is not an oncologist so I will give him a pass, had Fionn on meloxicam and tramadol. When I had concerns about his pain control in the days right after his diagnosis (and oddly enough Fionn's pain increased exponentially after his xrays), they told me he could have up to 4 tramadol every 8 hrs. It did not work and he was out of it. When we went to UCD, they added 400mg gabapentin twice a day. It is for nerve pain. The combo of gabapentin, tramdol and meloxicam attack the pain 3 ways. Nerve, inflammation and general pain. I had heard that gabapentin can make them act funny and it can sedate them. I am not seeing any of that so far, but I AM seeing a MUCH happier dog! He still limps, but his overall zest for life is back to normal. So much so, that I have to contain him when I take him out to potty so he doesn't get too rambunctious and fracture through the tumor. He tried to chase our cat this morning and he has NEVER paid any attention to her! 
I also give him tramadol every 6 hrs so the pain does not spike. It's very hard to get it back down once it hits. Depending on timing, I may give 2 and then one more a bit later. I always give 3 at night before bed. 

Just thought this might help someone else in the same or similar boat


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you have Fionn's pain under control. Made me smile to know you have to keep his energy contained.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Fionn goes to UCD today*

Today is pre op day, tomorrow the surgery. It's a good thing too because his pain has increased suddenly and is not well controlled this morning. He was in and out through the dog door last night. So restless:frown2:. I got some more good news on Monday, the clinical trial opened back up and he has been accepted. The trial includes the standard treatment for osteo, amputation and carboplatin chemo. In addition, some dogs may be randomized into another group that will receive oral Rapamycin after the carboplatin. No guarantee he would go into that group and I will be asking some questions about that drug before I decide. It can be pretty rough on them depending on dosing. I can withdraw him at any time. They pay $1000 towards the surgery and if there is no spread into his lymph nodes (tested after surgery), they will pay for the chemo. I do have to pay for an ultrasound and biopsy which I would not do if he was not part of the trial so there is more up front expense and no guarantee he will get as far as the chemo. It does require multiple trips into UCD depending on how well the dogs handle everything so that is something to consider. He's not afraid at the vets, but do I want him to spend any of his time left driving back and forth so he can poked and xrayed? I chose not to go that route with my last boy because it would not have bought him that much time. In this case, chemo CAN give you a year or more compared to a few months with just the surgery. I have worked in the medical field for 37 years and have been involved in human and animal research in CT and MRI so I understand the benefit. Since there is no good ending to this journey, if Fionn can make a difference for other dogs or people (the Rapamycin is being studied as a cancer preventative for humans as well) by being part of this study then something good can come out of this awful experience. Wish me the strength to make the right decision!

Here's a happy picture doing his favorite thing, rolling in the grass:grin2:


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Praying for a successful surgery and some good news. I can't even imagine how you are feeling, but it sounds like your in good hands and have some good treatment options.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

I hope everything goes well for Fionn!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you and Fionn. Hoping his surgery goes well. Glad he was accepted into the trial. I am sure you will research and chose the right thing for him. Your love for him will help guide you. Looking forward to traveling this journey with you and Fionn.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a great picture! It's funny how beautiful an upside-down Golden can be. 

Good luck with the surgery. UCD is a terrific facility and that is wonderful news about the clinical trial. I'll be checking back to see how you all are doing.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I hope Fionn's op goes well today and he's home again soon.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thinking of Fionn and you today. I hope everything goes smoothly and that the surgery helps to ease his pain. Love the picture, I'm glad that he has you. xx


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope everything goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Good news- Fionn did great in surgery today and was standing up only a few hours later. I can't imagine how confusing it must be to wake up and find your leg gone! He comes home tomorrow. Bad news- he didn't qualify for the trial. One of the pre op tests they require is a needle aspiration of the tumor. I questioned why that was necessary since we were going to biopsy the tumor once the leg was removed. The trial coordinator agreed, but the trial is run by the NCI and they would not budge. I ok'd the aspiration, but they were unable to get cells because his tumor had not spread outside the bone. So, he's out . Everyone was upset mostly because all the dogs that have qualified are mean and try to bite them. She would have loved a dog who will do anything for a belly rub and a cookie. Oh well, at least he will be pain free soon! I may have to sell a kidney to pay for chemo, but it's the least I can do for my precious boy. More updates tomorrow when he gets home! Thank you ALL for keeping him in your thoughts and prayers. It's good to have support from people who "get it", because I have co workers who think I'm nuts!
Here's a fun picture taken at the rescue the day he picked us as his new family. Of all my goldens he wins the prize for biggest licker!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad surgery went well. That is impressive that he stood up so soon. Sorry about the trial. Seems kind of dumb sometimes of certain qualifications that are required. Give him an extra hug for me when you see him. Don't worry what your co-workers think...we know you're not crazy!!! Some people just don't understand our love for our furkids!! I love that picture on rescue day and I bet you will get more kisses tomorrow when you pick him up!!:smile2:


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*He's home!*

Fionn came home today less than 24hrs after surgery! Here's a video showing how well he is adapting already- it's just amazing. 
https://goo.gl/photos/PQyZKj7bpjkBHjFM9

He's sleeping right now. It was exhausting for him and my helpers getting him out of the truck and into the house because there are stairs we can't avoid. He can only walk a few feet before he gets tired.Then he needed to go out to pee, forgot he only has 3 legs and fell over! Poor thing just peed where he landed

He has a HUGE incision. At least a foot long, but no staples so no going back to have those removed, yay. Definitely going to put a t shirt on him when in public so as not to scare people.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh my what a sweetheart! He's adorable and its amazing how well he's adapting, and with that trademark golden smile. Praying that you and Fion have many happy and pain free days together.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Fionn looks great!!! I had to watch video over and over. Made me smile to see how happy he was to get to you!! I am sure he will adjust to a new way to pee real soon. I hope you both sleep well tonight.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

That's amazing!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow!!! It's amazing how quickly dogs can adapt. I hope he has a quick and easy recovery and the C disappears. What a happy and handsome dog!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Day 3 update*

Fionn's had a few stumbles (real and otherwise!) along the way, but I can see him getting a little better every day. He still tires easily and sleeps a lot, but he is noticibly in less pain than before the surgery! My daughter came over last night to watch him so I could get at least one good night's sleep (which I did!) and he decided to be very restless and keep her up. He finally pooped today and I think that was bothering him last night. He was SO motivated to go outside this morning that he got down the stairs by himself while I was still finding my shoes! 2 big poops and a big pee did him in though. He's been sleeping ever since.

For more daily details about his recovery, I am blogging about this experience on the Tripaws website if you want to follow along with his progress. 
Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer -

And here he is today styling in his hippie t shirt 







I want to express my gratitude to everyone for supporting me in my decision and cheering on my boy! It is all too easy to second guess our decisions and get bogged down by doubt and regret. The help I have gotten from this forum and the Tripaws forums and blogs has been a huge help! Thank you ALL


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I love the video and the pic of him styling his tie-dye. I'm so glad he came thru surgery well and is perking up daily. 

I discovered a small fenced dog area at UC Davis a few weeks after we started going there. No one had told me about it. As you enter the main lobby, it is around the corner to the left. In case you want to let him off-leash during your future visits. (I take Bella there, on-leash, when it's empty. She gets upset and aggressive when confronted with strange dogs.)

Fionn looks wonderful. I hope his treatment is all successful!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Fionn you are rocking the tie-dye!! He looks wonderful, I'm so glad to see his picture and am hoping that he enjoys this day with you


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Woooow. He is just amazing. I'm so glad it went well and he is adapting so easily. I agree with you - it's just amazing how they just get on with life. Sorry about the trial - but as you say, at least he is on the road to recovery, and no more pain. Hope his wound heals well!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've avoided this thread until now, because I wasn't up to reading heartache - I've lost 3 dogs in the last year and a half. I'm so happy to read that Fionn's made it through surgery well. I know you'll enjoy and cherish every single day you guys have together, no matter if it's months or a decade. 



Bodiesmummy said:


> Why is it always the good dogs? This may sound mean, but there are a number of nasty, snarling little dogs in my neighborhood who lunge, snapping at Fionn even if we are on the other side of the road. Why can't it be one of them and not my sweet, lovable boy? :crying:


This. This is the thought I have so many days since I lost my 2 1/2 year old dog who absolutely owned my heart and soul. Or why is it my dog, who I do everything to take the absolute best care of and truly consider my family, and not the neighbors' dog they let roam the neighborhood and obviously think of as an afterthought.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Oh, I love the video and the pic of him styling his tie-dye. I'm so glad he came thru surgery well and is perking up daily.
> 
> I discovered a small fenced dog area at UC Davis a few weeks after we started going there. No one had told me about it. As you enter the main lobby, it is around the corner to the left. In case you want to let him off-leash during your future visits. (I take Bella there, on-leash, when it's empty. She gets upset and aggressive when confronted with strange dogs.)
> 
> Fionn looks wonderful. I hope his treatment is all successful!


Oooh, thanks for the tip! It will take 1-2 weeks to get the biopsy results for the tumor and lymph nodes. While there is a very small chance it could be a different sarcoma that would not require chemo, I am assuming the worse and hoping for the best Chances are, we will be visiting oncology and the play area fairly soon so I am happy to have an area for him to just be a dog in a place where he will feel like a pincushion!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Loisiana said:


> I've avoided this thread until now, because I wasn't up to reading heartache - I've lost 3 dogs in the last year and a half. I'm so happy to read that Fionn's made it through surgery well. I know you'll enjoy and cherish every single day you guys have together, no matter if it's months or a decade.
> 
> 
> 
> This. This is the thought I have so many days since I lost my 2 1/2 year old dog who absolutely owned my heart and soul. Or why is it my dog, who I do everything to take the absolute best care of and truly consider my family, and not the neighbors' dog they let roam the neighborhood and obviously think of as an afterthought.


I am so so sorry you have had such tragedy in so short a time. So many of us have been there and still choose to have goldens in our lives despite their terrible history of cancer. They are just so worth having in our lives, even if it's only a short time. Fionn has only been in my life for a year, but he has a special place in my heart. We rescued each other and I will do what I can to pay him back for the joy he has brought me. Blessings to you and I hope your heart heals and your memories bring you joy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to read update on Fionn. I must admit I had to laugh at the fact he had to take a nap after pooping. I thought he must have been like...oh thank god that is over with.:smile2: Very happy that you say he doesn't seem in as much pain as before the surgery. I was wondering how soon that would show. Still here cheering for him every day!!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

So every day has had its challenges and the biggest one so far happened just after midnight this morning. I can laugh about it now, but 12 hrs ago I was most definitely NOT laughing!

So, Fionn slept most of yesterday. He peed and pooped in the morning, but around 1030 pm when I really needed to go to sleep, it had been over 12 hrs since he had gone outside. I tried to encourage him and finally had to almost force him outside. He did pee but not as much as I thought he needed to and then his front leg gave out and he nose dived with a yelp. I wasn't using the sling because it gets in the way of his penis. I can't pull it forward or it pushes on his incision. He has had a few nose dives and is losing his confidence. I did use the sling to get him back inside where he collapsed by the door. I made sure he was comfy and had his meds and decided to sleep in my bed which was not far away. 
So here's the funny/not funny part. At midnight, I heard him get up and went to check on him. He was heading to his dog door which is blocked, but it told me he probably needed to go outside again. For future reference, in situations like this, keep all the necessary items, leash, sling, shoes (headlamp- wish I had one now!) BY THE DOOR. I'm running around all sleepy and out of it grabbing stuff while he is looking more desperate by the minute. We get onto the deck and he refuses to go down the steps into the yard. Not surprising after his earlier nose dive. He wants to go down the front stairs. Ok, that's where the hated ramp is, but there are bushes on my walkway he pees on so down the ramp we go. He managed it the best he ever has and I took him over to a bush which he promptly walked past and BOOKED it across my neighbor's driveway, into the street heading for the grassy common area next to her house where we have been going for potty walks prior to surgery. Now, it's not that far under normal circumstances, but way farther than he has gone since surgery and farther than he is supposed to go. During his frantic flight to get there, I hear- wait for it- SPRINKLERS. Yes, the whole area was being watered at midnight. He was clearly planning on going all the way in, but I stopped him on the periphery where he promptly managed to get himself under a juniper bush and peed like a racehorse. His legs were giving out, but I couldn't get under there to support him without getting wet. So, I got wet. Basically squatted on a sprinkle head. A very cold bidet if you will.  Now, I don't know if any of you sleep in rain gear, but I don't! I had on flip flops, sleep shorts and a tank top AND NOTHING ELSE. There was enough light from the street light on my court to see thankfully. Also, enough light to see ME if any of my neighbors heard me curse when I saw the sprinklers, curse when I got wet, or when I said encouraging baby talk to Fionn to get him back home. After he peed, he wanted to head into the sprinklers again, but I dragged him over to my neighbor's front yard where he had a HUGE poop. He pooped again in the middle of the court on our way back to the house. He wanted to quit right there in the street which forced me to almost carry him by the sling and his collar back UP the ramp and into the house. I grabbed a bag and went back out to collect his deposits. I was wet, it was cold, but I felt the relief that he must have felt. He managed not to get his incision wet thankfully, but his butt, like mine, was soaked. We both dried off and tried to sleep. He was restless and up and down until around 6 am. Seemed to be tummy trouble because he was licking and swallowing a lot. He has meds for that and I also tossed in a pepto tablet just for the heck of it. Thankfully, he eats up his pills easily with peanut butter or pumpkin. 
He's been soundly sleeping since 6 am with ice packs on his incision.






Note to self, nap when he naps since he's decided to become nocturnal! And add rain gear to the supplies at the front door.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bodiesmummy said:


> So every day has had its challenges and the biggest one so far happened just after midnight this morning. I can laugh about it now, but 12 hrs ago I was most definitely NOT laughing!
> 
> So, Fionn slept most of yesterday. He peed and pooped in the morning, but around 1030 pm when I really needed to go to sleep, it had been over 12 hrs since he had gone outside. I tried to encourage him and finally had to almost force him outside. He did pee but not as much as I thought he needed to and then his front leg gave out and he nose dived with a yelp. I wasn't using the sling because it gets in the way of his penis. I can't pull it forward or it pushes on his incision. He has had a few nose dives and is losing his confidence. I did use the sling to get him back inside where he collapsed by the door. I made sure he was comfy and had his meds and decided to sleep in my bed which was not far away.
> So here's the funny/not funny part. At midnight, I heard him get up and went to check on him. He was heading to his dog door which is blocked, but it told me he probably needed to go outside again. For future reference, in situations like this, keep all the necessary items, leash, sling, shoes (headlamp- wish I had one now!) BY THE DOOR. I'm running around all sleepy and out of it grabbing stuff while he is looking more desperate by the minute. We get onto the deck and he refuses to go down the steps into the yard. Not surprising after his earlier nose dive. He wants to go down the front stairs. Ok, that's where the hated ramp is, but there are bushes on my walkway he pees on so down the ramp we go. He managed it the best he ever has and I took him over to a bush which he promptly walked past and BOOKED it across my neighbor's driveway, into the street heading for the grassy common area next to her house where we have been going for potty walks prior to surgery. Now, it's not that far under normal circumstances, but way farther than he has gone since surgery and farther than he is supposed to go. During his frantic flight to get there, I hear- wait for it- SPRINKLERS. Yes, the whole area was being watered at midnight. He was clearly planning on going all the way in, but I stopped him on the periphery where he promptly managed to get himself under a juniper bush and peed like a racehorse. His legs were giving out, but I couldn't get under there to support him without getting wet. So, I got wet. Basically squatted on a sprinkle head. A very cold bidet if you will.  Now, I don't know if any of you sleep in rain gear, but I don't! I had on flip flops, sleep shorts and a tank top AND NOTHING ELSE. There was enough light from the street light on my court to see thankfully. Also, enough light to see ME if any of my neighbors heard me curse when I saw the sprinklers, curse when I got wet, or when I said encouraging baby talk to Fionn to get him back home. After he peed, he wanted to head into the sprinklers again, but I dragged him over to my neighbor's front yard where he had a HUGE poop. He pooped again in the middle of the court on our way back to the house. He wanted to quit right there in the street which forced me to almost carry him by the sling and his collar back UP the ramp and into the house. I grabbed a bag and went back out to collect his deposits. I was wet, it was cold, but I felt the relief that he must have felt. He managed not to get his incision wet thankfully, but his butt, like mine, was soaked. We both dried off and tried to sleep. He was restless and up and down until around 6 am. Seemed to be tummy trouble because he was licking and swallowing a lot. He has meds for that and I also tossed in a pepto tablet just for the heck of it. Thankfully, he eats up his pills easily with peanut butter or pumpkin.
> ...


Oh dear! What a tale. Soon it will be very amusing, and one you can "dine out on" as they say.  

I'm wondering if you could modify a harness so that he has the support underneath and on his non surgery side. Then you could grab it and lift? Not sure. Haven't had to deal with this. 

Continuing to send best wishes to you and your tie-dye prince.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I did laugh  am wondering if a towel would give you more flexibility or the same issue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Oh dear! What a tale. Soon it will be very amusing, and one you can "dine out on" as they say.
> 
> I'm wondering if you could modify a harness so that he has the support underneath and on his non surgery side. Then you could grab it and lift? Not sure. Haven't had to deal with this.
> 
> Continuing to send best wishes to you and your tie-dye prince.


Tie-dye prince- I love it!
I've been considering different options to support his front end better. I feel like I'm going to hurt him by pulling up on his collar. I bought a harness before surgery that I used to support him since he was limping so badly. I was told it wouldn't work with the incision and they were right. I did try it, but there's no way to modify it to work. It's a really heavy duty search and rescue harness. I tried the harness I got to take him jogging. It kept the leash from tangling, but despite putting it on in weird configurations, it still pressed on his incision. Back leg amps are MUCH easier btw. So, your suggestion got me back to the drawing board (thank you!) and I'm messing around with an old cloth shoulder bag. I'll let you now if it works once he decides to GET UP. It's been 17.5 hrs :surprise: since he went out and he's been sleeping most of the time. He did eat and drink so I KNOW he's going to have another inconvenient trip outside. This time, I'm prepared!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my God. That is devotion. He's so lucky to have you. I was shivering just reading it!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, that was funny, but not funny.:wink2: Hopefully his schedule will get back on track. I also hope you are able to come up with some idea to help support him. Have you looked on the tripawd site for any suggestions?


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Yes, that was funny, but not funny.:wink2: Hopefully his schedule will get back on track. I also hope you are able to come up with some idea to help support him. Have you looked on the tripawd site for any suggestions?


The tripawds site is awesome! I found the link to them on a post here. They have been hugely helpful and they host Fionn's blog. I got a really nice harness suggested by them. I used it to help support him down stairs and into my truck before surgery, but it can't be used post op until the incision heals. It goes right on top of it. I have tried various versions of slings and he basically hates them all. Even in the hospital right after surgery he refused to walk using one for support. He will let me use it to help him up the ramp or into the truck, but otherwise is better without it, even if it means his legs give out and he lays in his pee (happened this morning). The good news is he is doing MUCH better. I lowered his dose of tramadol because he was so sedated and he has gone potty a bunch of times today! Maybe we can get back to sleeping at night *fingers crossed*.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know I have been thinking of you and Fionn. I hope you have had a good weekend.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Just wanted to let you know I have been thinking of you and Fionn. I hope you have had a good weekend.


Thank you for thinking of us! He gets a little better every day. Still wants to sleep all the time, so I have been adjusting his meds. He needs to start being more active. He does whine and whimper at times and that just breaks my heart, but part of it is being stiff from inactivity I think. On a happy note, he finally slept all night! My first full night's sleep in a week and a half. This is why young people have babies! He goes in for his first chemo on Wed. and I go back to work tomorrow. A friend is checking in on him for me while I am at work, but unless something changes, he will undoubtedly be sleeping! I told him he has to start keeping his blog up to date since he's at home doing _nothing_. :wink2: We'll update after his chemo :smile2:
http://fionnsjourney.tripawds.com/


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

So, Fionn slept on my deck from 3:30am to sometime today. He wouldn't get up for me this morning or for my friend when she came at 9. She came later and he had pooped and drunk his water and was laying in a different spot, but still wouldn't come inside. Until I got home. He was in the yard (yay for being able to navigate the stairs by himself!) and ran into the house to eat. Then, since he was so excited and animated, we went for a walk to a grass area next to my neighbor's house. He RAN all the way there. I mean, I had to run to keep up! Then he went to his favorite spot to roll, gingerly laid down and boy did he have a good time! Here's a video 


And a pic








I was so great to see my old Fionn back! He ran back to the house and is resting now. I saw him do 2 things that are critical in his recovery and for my piece of mind- go through the dog door by himself (acted like it was no big deal) and go down the stairs by himself. Now, I won't worry as much leaving him to go to work :dblthumb2

Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer -


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a nice update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just thrilled to read this update!!! I couldn't view the video, but at least the picture shows how happy he is!!:grin2:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet, sweet boy. How heartening to see him rolling in the grass!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Sweet, sweet boy. How heartening to see him rolling in the grass!


BTW- thanks for telling me about the dog area by the clinic. We got to UCD early and took full advantage. Note to self- there are no poop bags in there and he pooped twice! I did go pick it up after I dropped him off. There are obstacles in there which will be fun to use once he is stronger. Although, he nearly bowled down a few students on the way to the exam room because he got up a full head of steam so he's getting pretty strong already. Almost blew past the scale! He did well for his chemo today, but he really wanted to leave when he was done! I had to put him in the truck and go back for his meds. I loved what the oncologist told me. She said the technicians "aggressively" give treats to the dogs and asked if that was ok. I told her to ask Fionn- pretty sure the answer would be YES. We will be back on Nov 9 in case you will be there too. Would love to meet up


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad first day of chemo went well!!:smile2:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been following your blog for Fionn. Just wanted to see if you have gone to the barn to visit your horse, and how it went. Please give some extra belly rubs to Fionn!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*



Bodiesmummy said:


> BTW- thanks for telling me about the dog area by the clinic. We got to UCD early and took full advantage. Note to self- there are no poop bags in there and he pooped twice! I did go pick it up after I dropped him off. There are obstacles in there which will be fun to use once he is stronger. Although, he nearly bowled down a few students on the way to the exam room because he got up a full head of steam so he's getting pretty strong already. Almost blew past the scale! He did well for his chemo today, but he really wanted to leave when he was done! I had to put him in the truck and go back for his meds. I loved what the oncologist told me. She said the technicians "aggressively" give treats to the dogs and asked if that was ok. I told her to ask Fionn- pretty sure the answer would be YES. We will be back on Nov 9 in case you will be there too. Would love to meet up


Glad to hear first day of chemo went well. Praying for Fionn!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> I have been following your blog for Fionn. Just wanted to see if you have gone to the barn to visit your horse, and how it went. Please give some extra belly rubs to Fionn!!


Aw, thank you for thinking of him! He was beyond excited to go to the barn. He got to go Sat AND Sun! I made him wait in the truck while I got my horse because I knew it would be too far for him to walk. Once I tie up my horse, everything is close by so I figured he could rest if he needed and still be able to see me ride. Like many GRs, he's a velcro dog- hates being left out! He got to eat the gross stuff picked out from my horse's feet (a personal favorite of his next to the bits trimmed off horse hooves during shoeing)








He got in a really good roll in the hay (lol, "roll in the hay") and made sure to pee in all his usual spots.
[/ATTACH]


He did too much I think on Sat. There were a lot of people there to beg pets and belly rubs from so he had to find all of them. And, he hates being locked out of the arena when I ride and usually runs around the outside whining until he finally gives up. He went about halfway around and then I thought he got himself stuck behind a metal gate. Before I could get off the horse to help him, he scooted under like it was no big deal. That's the lesson I am learning now. They adapt so well and so quickly to 3 legs that they are able to do everything they used to do before with just some minor adjustments. He got an extra pain pill when we got home just in case, but he seemed fine today. He did less today, stayed closer to the truck this time so he _can_ self regulate. I put him back in the truck when I put my horse away and he was flat out and _sound_ asleep when I got back! 

BTW- no side effects from the chemo either! One night I wasn't sure if he was a little nauseous (and that was likely me worrying about it) so I gave him some meds, but no vomiting or diarrhea YAY!

Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer -


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very happy to see Fionn got to go to the barn and had a good time!!:grin2: I love his roll in the hay!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Obviously just catching up on some of these threads. From my quick perusal of the thread, I'd say you and Fionn have had quite a trip! But despite the downs, I'm elated to see that Fionn is doing so well. May it continue for another 7 x 7 years! And please, a few extra belly rubs from us, too! 

Scott J.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a golden zest for life! I loved seeing the pictures


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bodiesmummy said:


> BTW- thanks for telling me about the dog area by the clinic. We got to UCD early and took full advantage. Note to self- there are no poop bags in there and he pooped twice! I did go pick it up after I dropped him off. There are obstacles in there which will be fun to use once he is stronger. Although, he nearly bowled down a few students on the way to the exam room because he got up a full head of steam so he's getting pretty strong already. Almost blew past the scale! He did well for his chemo today, but he really wanted to leave when he was done! I had to put him in the truck and go back for his meds. I loved what the oncologist told me. She said the technicians "aggressively" give treats to the dogs and asked if that was ok. I told her to ask Fionn- pretty sure the answer would be YES. We will be back on Nov 9 in case you will be there too. Would love to meet up


We are schedule to be there this coming Wednesday. If they ask me to bring her back early (our visits now are a month apart), I will try to schedule for the ninth. Glad the treatment is going well and yes, they do treat aggressively!  I'm fine with it because it gives Bella a reason to go through the door into the clinic. Glad Fionn is getting back up on all threes  and getting around.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Came back to add the two places in Davis I've found that have good treats/going-home rewards for dogs are Dutch Brothers Coffee (they give out a cup filled with whipped cream and dogs biscuits) and in n out burgers (they sell a plain patty, no salt, for about a buck). Both have drive through windows. Both are on Richardson Drive I think, right off highway 80.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checking in on you and Fionn.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I somehow missed the surgery and subsequent photos - how wonderful!!!! I would also love it if you checked in for updates with us, I love hearing that Fionn is out and about!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> Came back to add the two places in Davis I've found that have good treats/going-home rewards for dogs are Dutch Brothers Coffee (they give out a cup filled with whipped cream and dogs biscuits) and in n out burgers (they sell a plain patty, no salt, for about a buck). Both have drive through windows. Both are on Richardson Drive I think, right off highway 80.


Ooooh, thanks for the tips! Whipped cream and a dog biscuit? Sounds good enough for ME to eat .


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Just checking in on you and Fionn.





nolefan said:


> I somehow missed the surgery and subsequent photos - how wonderful!!!! I would also love it if you checked in for updates with us, I love hearing that Fionn is out and about!


Aw, thanks for keeping an eye out for Fionn! He's doing fantastic. He went to his regular vet today for post chemo blood work. I won't get the results until tomorrow, but he acted like a spaz in the office so I'd say he's feeling pretty good! They hadn't seen him since the diagnosis and they were amazed at how well he looked and how fast he was. He came in the door like a freight train, then jumped on one of the chairs and smashed his face in the wall because the chair was so obviously TOO SMALL for his fluffyness. I was trying to get his rubber booties on so he wouldn't slip, but he kept being squirrely. The girls behind the counter had a good laugh at my expense. He literally dragged the vet tech into the lobby after they took his blood and the vet tech is a BIG guy! The vet said his incision looks great and an area I thought might be a hot spot starting is just normal bruising. Whew. 

The latest highlight for him was getting to go to the barn again and eat horse poop. He LOVES it there and he gets so much attention it's like dog heaven. Here is a page from our blog with some pictures. I don't think you have to be signed up on Tripawds to view it.
Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer - Fionn goes to the barn!!!

I'll keep checking back in and updating on his progress. He gets another blood test next week and then round 2 of chemo the week after that. We all know how this will end, but it's the time I have with him NOW that counts and I plan on remembering every moment!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome update!!! Made me laugh at his antics in the vets office!!:grin2:


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

Really great to see how good Fionn is doing! All the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*

Checking in on sweet Fionn!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Fionn checking in! I'm feeling great and getting to do all the things I did before they took my leg. It's funny, but I run faster now than I did before! Mom is always telling me to SLOW DOWN, but it's easier to go fast if that makes sense. My mom and I like to go to wineries near our house and I got to go to my favorite one last night on PIZZA night :grin2:








That's one of my kids. She came all the way from some place called "college" to visit! I got lots of attention AND pizza crust so it was a fantastic night!
Mom says to tell you that my blood work was normal. Apparently that means the chemo I got didn't do anything bad to me? I have to get poked every week at my regular vet, but they let me have endless cookies so it's not bad. Thanks to everyone for looking out for me!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking great Fionn!! Love seeing that smile on your face!!:grin2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fionn - you look wonderful and happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Fionn!! You are looking great, big boy. Pizza crust is the best.... and your coat is very trendy. xx Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checking in on you and Fionn. I hope you have a great weekend!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*

Fionn is SO HANDSOME!! What a smile, I would say he's a ladies man!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Fionn says hi! He's feeling great  Last Thursday was his 1 month "ampuversary" as they call it on Tripawds. He still makes the occasional yelp which just kills me, but I'm guessing it's phantom limb pain since it comes out of nowhere when he's completely still. He's off all meds and is due for 2nd round of chemo this Wed. Blood work last week was good, but he had to file a complaint with the front office staff. The cookie jar was EMPTY! They immediately filled it and promised to never let it happen again .








Here are a couple of videos that show how well he can move. 
https://goo.gl/photos/WEHb4F8jGdrCQzTv9
https://goo.gl/photos/3MF9QYEwCv5CVYHM8

I've added some pages to his blog. I update here and there when I have time. Now that he is doing so well, we have things to do!!

Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer -


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Fionn says hi! He's feeling great  Last Thursday was his 1 month "ampuversary" as they call it on Tripawds. He still makes the occasional yelp which just kills me, but I'm guessing it's phantom limb pain since it comes out of nowhere when he's completely still. He's off all meds and is due for 2nd round of chemo this Wed. Blood work last week was good, but he had to file a complaint with the front office staff. The cookie jar was EMPTY! They immediately filled it and promised to never let it happen again .
> View attachment 689706
> 
> 
> ...


Fionn you handsome devil. You are looking great. I'm glad you are keeping mom busy. Bella and Tucker say "hi!"


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Kathleen, how was Bella's visit last week? Is her infection all healed now? One thing about UC Davis, they never run out of treats!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 1 month ampuversary!! Love the videos...Fionn looks like he is getting along great!!:smile2:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bodiesmummy said:


> Kathleen, how was Bella's visit last week? Is her infection all healed now? One thing about UC Davis, they never run out of treats!


She did well. Lymph nodes are all small and normal sized. The skin infection is healing but slowly. She has more medicine to go...about four more days' worth I think...so I think she's ok in that regard.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Kathleen, can't thank you enough for your recommendation of Dutch Bros coffee in Davis! Fionn had his second chemo today and it was a LONG day for some reason. He was there 5 hrs! Nothing went wrong, they were just busy I think. Fionn REALLY deserved a treat so I got him his "puppaccino". The girls who helped me saw him in the backseat and asked about his missing leg and his treatments and promptly paid for my smoothie too! She and I started crying in the drive thru! Made an extra long day a bunch better. The line at In n Out was insane so we'll try that next time.

When they brought Fionn out after his treatment, he was dragging the vet student out the door. I had to call him and he changed trajectory and then dragged me to the door. He barely made it through the post chemo instructions because he had to pee so bad. Thankfully, the grass is right in front of the building! After he peed, he saw a squirrel in a tree across the road by the lawn and took off! He actually jumped up on the tree. Squirrels are evil in his mind and must be destroyed (or chased up a tree). I had to drag him away and into the truck so I could go back and get his meds and pay. 

He did really well post chemo last time. lets hope for the same! Here he is enjoying his treat


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful update! And picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad it was another good chemo day!! Looks like Fionn enjoyed his treat!!?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a sweet video! I'm so glad he enjoyed his treat. My only complaint about the puppucinos is that the cup is so deep...I end up scooping it out with my fingers....a messy proposition! But since they are free! I shouldn't complain at all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bella and Fionn*

Glad to read that Bella and Fionn did well with their chemo.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Stopping by to check in on Fionn!!:grin2:


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Stopping by to check in on Fionn!!:grin2:


Thanks for thinking of him Sandy! What with the holidays and work, I've been too busy to update. He is doing really great! Almost at his 2 month ampuversary. He was scheduled for chemo last Wed, but his blood work came back too low for him to get it?. I was shocked because he was being his usual spazzy self jumping up on the reception counter and straining to get to every dog in sight for a good sniff. The levels weren't low enough to warrant antibiotics so he is rescheduled for next Friday. Now he will go on a 4 week chemo schedule instead of every 3. His energy levels are high and he wants to run everywhere so all in all he's his usual self:smile2: He LOVES the attention he gets everywhere he goes. One benefit of being 3 legged and naturally friendly! 
He won't get another chest X-ray until chemo number 4 which will tell us if there has been any spread. Until then we will enjoy every minute of this journey:grin2:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Fionn is his happy self!!!:grin2: Sorry blood work was to low for chemo. Hopefully Friday will be better.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love how you describe his joyfulness. He's just treating everything as a continuous adventure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Fionn is having his 3rd chemo right now. Hopefully, he won't get sick this time (they are pre medicating him for it just in case). Thanks everyone for sending good thoughts his way.

He updated his blog after a bit of a break. Yes, Fionn writes his own blogs!  Check it out for the latest adventures of the amazing Fionnster
Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer -


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to read your blog. Love the Santa story!!:grin2: Keep enjoying life Fionn!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I loved the blog and all the fun Fionn is having. We keep crossing paths without knowing! I live in the Apple Hill area...

Bella had several times when her WBC was too low for treatment. I think that happens with a lot of dogs. Hope Fionn is able to get his treatment next time. 

When will you be back at Davis? Our next visit is scheduled for Dec. 20.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

OutWest said:


> I loved the blog and all the fun Fionn is having. We keep crossing paths without knowing! I live in the Apple Hill area...
> 
> Bella had several times when her WBC was too low for treatment. I think that happens with a lot of dogs. Hope Fionn is able to get his treatment next time.
> 
> When will you be back at Davis? Our next visit is scheduled for Dec. 20.


He did MUCH better this time! No side effects at all. Originally they told me he would be moved to a 4 week schedule because his numbers dropped, but when I picked him up this time, she wants him back on 3 weeks. I will take him to my vet for blood work the day before so we don't waste a day going to Davis. Next time he gets a chest xray so fingers crossed for no signs of metastasis! We are doomed to continue to cross paths! his next appt is dec 29th. 

Fionn would like Bella to know that he does his best to chase off the evil squirrels when he's there. He always needs to pee when he's done so it's a race out the door to the grass in front of the building. This time, I stepped in a muddy gopher hole and nearly went down. I had to let go of his leash and as he did his business I saw his ears go up and before I could grab his leash, he was OFF. Our trips there are always entertaining at least.

Good luck at your visit and Happy Holidays!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love Fionn updates.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

Awesome news today! Fionn went in for his 4th chemo treatment and it was also time for a chest xray. He hasn't had one since before surgery. Osteosarcoma most often metastasizes to the lungs. His pre op xray was clear of mets AND SO WAS THIS ONE! Yay for no sign of spread! The xray did show signs of either a small pneumonia starting or clearing up. He hasn't coughed and his blood work is fine, but he will go on antibiotics anyway. It will remain a mystery.

UC Davis would like to do 2 more chemo treatments (the typical number is 4-6, but there is no documentation that 6 buys any more time). I will decide based on how he does. If he continues to have no chemo side effects, then I will probably go ahead.

And, we are continuing to let him live life in the moment. With my last GR Cooper, we tried to fill his "bucket list" in the few months we had with him after his diagnosis. http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/329761-sadly-starting-thread-cooper.html
Here's one of the things we did:

[/QUOTE]Rookie's Dad - I remember the many wonderful and also heartbreaking posts about Rookie. They do "leave footprints on our hearts" don't they? I figured people make bucket lists when their time runs short, so we took Cooper to Lake Tahoe today to see snow for the first time. What else would a dog want on his bucket list I wonder? Taste tester at Ben and Jerry's? (ok, that might be mine, lol). Here are pics as proof he had fun!
View attachment 478337


View attachment 478345


View attachment 478353


View attachment 478361


View attachment 478369


View attachment 478377

Yes, he's wearing his Christmas sweater. He's got bald patches all over from procedures so I figured he could use it (and I didn't have to explain said bald patches).[/QUOTE]

Fionn got to go to a dog beach in Marin before Christmas which he thoroughly enjoyed and then he walked around Sausalito, basked in so much attention and had a (very expensive) hamburger patty for lunch. Hmmm, I think it's time for a snow trip!








Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for all your support :smile2:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I always love ❤ your updates and live in the moment attitude. It's inspiring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Have been away for the holidays. So glad to read the good report for Fionn!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I love your 12/29 post! Fionn looks he was born to play in snow. And it's so great he has no mets in his lungs! 

I've been MIA for a few weeks. My family came to my house for Christmas so I was absorbed in cooking, cleaning, etc. 

I'm so glad he's doing well and having fun too. I described him to the front desk people one time to see if perhaps you were there (you weren't) and they knew exactly who Fionn is. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just checking in on Fionn. Went over to tripawd site and read his update. Glad he is doing well. Sounds like supplements are helping. Wow that was a lot of snow. I agree with Fionn about the beach being better!!:smile2: Keep having fun together no matter where you go!!


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

SandyK said:


> Just checking in on Fionn. Went over to tripawd site and read his update. Glad he is doing well. Sounds like supplements are helping. Wow that was a lot of snow. I agree with Fionn about the beach being better!!:smile2: Keep having fun together no matter where you go!!


Thanks for keeping him in your thoughts Sandy! We are both relieved he is done with chemo. He blew his undercoat after the last round and we were drowning in hair. He will go back for another chest xray and exam in a few weeks. If they find mets in his lungs there is an oral chemo they can give called Palladia that has been shown to slow down the growth. Let's just hope the xray is clear! We will live every day to it's fullest as long as he feels good and he's feeling great right now. He's been cooped up more than normal due to all the rain we've been having. The mud at the barn is so deep I can't take him there and the dog park is no better. He hates storms too and has been sleeping with me. While I love him and all, he is a terrible sleeping partner! He can up on the bed, but the lack of a front leg means he just collapses where he lands which is ACROSS the bed. Then, he eventually gets hot and starts panting (or he's scared and pants) and that shakes the bed. And he can't get down without help. Makes for a restless night for both of us. Rain, rain go AWAY.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad you all are doing well. We are oh so tired of the rain, too. Hope you're not near the Oroville Dam! That sounds like a mess.

Bella is doing well. She just seems like herself. So much so that I forget to pamper her sometimes! We head to Davis next Wednesday.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

I totally missed your reply Kathleen. I just posted on Bella's thread. We live in Rancho Murieta so not far from you and thankfully FAR away from Oroville!
We visited Davis yesterday for Fionn's 4 week followup after stopping chemo. Sadly, his chest x-ray, which was clear a little over a month ago, showed a single metastisis. The lung is the most common site of mets and, while this was not unexpected at some point, it was still a huge blow. I thought for sure he would be one of the lucky few who would get more time. He is a week away from celebrating his 5 month ampuversary. The only other treatment available now is Palladia and the costs of that with labs, x-rays, meds and visits would be approx $1000 a month. There is no guarantee it will do a bit of good (it has only been studied in mast cell cancers) and there are side effects. I just can't afford that kind of money. I am already in debt with what we have done so far so I am just giving him some supplements and praying for some more time. I'm even putting him on CBD caps. Yes, my dog will be taking cannabis! It can't hurt and it may help keep him comfortable. Right now, he's the same old Fionn. Eternally happy and loving life on 3 legs. After his appt we had lunch at a cafe in Fair Oaks that has a dog menu. He chose a hamburger patty and a dog bone cookie for dessert which they serve on a frisbee (and begged for my fries which he is really good at).






Today, he went swimming in the lake with his new swim vest that makes him look like Nemo(it keeps him afloat and less likely to just swim in circles) and had a blast. He too is enjoying the sunny days we finally are enjoying.







We will take the days we are given and appreciate every one as you and Bella will too!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

He looks so very handsome in that vest. I'm glad he is still enjoying each day and acting like "the same old Fionn." Hugs


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you and Fionn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for results of X-ray. I totally agree to go day by day and let him feel good and just enjoy!!! Love his vest and glad he had fun swimming!!!:smile2:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry they found the mets. I guess I've been holding my breath with Bella, kind of waiting for the other shoe to drop.  

I have insurance and it pays a good chunk but all this has put me in debt, too. I hope you'll keep posting pictures of Fionn's adventures. And send me the name of cafe with a dog menu! Sounds great.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

It's Lido Cafe on Fair Oaks Blvd in Carmichael. It's in a nondescript strip mall and has a few tables outside for us and the pups, but well known for it's food and bakery. It was our first time and the hamburgers the humans had were great. Fionn will eat anything so don't rely on his opinion. He'll give a 4 start review to food from a dumpster . They treated him like royalty though.

Don't hold your breath or otherwise over worry on Bella's health. It just takes away from enjoying the time you do have with her. Bella doesn't know she's sick, but she DOES know there are lizards to hunt! We knew the other shoe would drop eventually (we did hope not quite so soon), but the advice we got from Tripawds to "be more dog" is our mantra. Live in the moment like they do, enjoy and celebrate the time we have and take LOTS of pictures! Someone on tripawds reminded us to make sure there are pictures with you in them too. I need to make a point of doing that since I'm always the one taking them.


----------



## Bodiesmummy (May 6, 2014)

*Fionn got his wings*

I'm sorry I have not updated Fionn's story for so long, but we were concentrating on enjoying the time he had left and we DID. Sadly, he joined my other 3 goldens at the Bridge on 6/12/17. He developed a rare syndrome related to the lung mets which was too painful to control. I updated his blog with a final entry that has lots of pictures of his final adventures. Fionn's 3 legged journey to beat cancer - Journey?s end
Please take a look and join me in celebrating the life of a truly wonderful dog who is gone way too soon.

While I am alternately angry and heart broken, something happened during this journey that makes me believe in the goodness of people. After his lung mets were diagnosed, I knew I couldn't afford more treatments. A week later, an anonymous donor called UC Davis and offered to pay for half! I was in tears during and after that call. What a sense of relief to know I could make a decision without taking the financial part into consideration. I still decided not to pursue more treatments and he was doing great until he developed a syndrome called Hypertrophic Osteopathy. The vets were considering re-visiting the chemo treatments again and AGAIN this person said, yes, they would help pay for it! While Fionn never got well enough for the chemo, the generosity of this person was a bright moment in an otherwise dark time. I will forever be grateful for their offer and I hope to pay it forward in some way in the future. 

Thank you all for your support and well wishes. I found this forum years ago and am ever so happy I did! Happiness and good health to all of you


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

So sorry to hear of Fionn's loss.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry to read this. You did a fantastic job of looking after Fionn and giving him the best life ever. I teared up reading about the anonymous offer to help with costs. Incredible what some kind people will do.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Fionn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your story of Fionn is very very special. I am sorry for his passing but his love for life and your dedication to him is beyond compare. Plus the anonymous donor side plot shows there are believers, there is hope and there is so much to be grateful for even in the darkest of times. I hope you feel better soon.

Godspeed to Fionn

dlm ny country


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Fionn. What a beautiful souls he was and I wish for you that the good memories and love you shared will carry you through.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts with you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sad. And so sorry. I had hoped you'd have him much longer. Sweet Fionn. I bet you guys had a really great time those last few weeks.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Fionn. I did not see your post in July and was thinking about Fionn tonight so I searched back for your thread. He was so lucky to have you to love him so much!! As I wipe tears to finish typing, hugs to you!! Read your last blog post and so glad the two of you enjoyed your last months together. I did laugh about the pizza boy:wink2:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fionn*

I am so very sorry to read about Fionn. I added him to the 2017 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html
My Smooch and Snobear will watch over him.


----------

